# Moving to Gran Canaria in August - expat friends?



## Martinbee (Jul 16, 2007)

I am moving to Gran Canaria in August '07 (next month). I am a 32 yr old British guy, although I have been living and working overseas for the past 10 years, most recently in Dubai. 
The scene in Dubai for expats is excellent, and I met a lot of friends from all over the world. I have visited Gran Canaria on holidays but only to the south. I will be living near to Playa de Las Canteras, Las Palmas, and would love to be intouch with some like minded people who could enlighten me on expat life there before my arrival. I know it's going to be v. different to Dubai. It would be great to have some contacts socially too before arriving if anyone fancies getting together. Anything from advice to friendship is greatly appreciated.
Cheers! 
[email protected]


----------

